# Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - shock and awe



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Old school botl's beware! I love this smoke, but get tested at a little at my local smoke shop. It's flavored, yes but the quality is unparalleled....

Read the full review here: Acid Kuba Kuba Cigar Review - shock and awe


----------

